# emerging postfix <-> ssmtp blocked

## ptheborg

After completing the Gentoo install the first program I wanted to emerge was postfix.

But ssmtp blocked the emerge. So I've unmerged ssmtp and emerged postfix, everything still works but isn't there one package that lost it's dependency??

Do I need to reconfigure anything??

Thx in advance.

----------

## nitro322

I ran into this before with sendmail.  I think the block is just because some program is needed to deliver local mail (for cron jobs, security reports, etc.), so it flags ssmtp as a required package for this since it's the default.  Removing it to install sendmail (or postfix) will be fine because you'll still have an MTA, which'll satisfy any dependencies.

----------

## ptheborg

a MTA??? what's a MTA?? :S

----------

## delta407

Moving to Networking forum, as it has to do with running a server, etc.

MTA stands for Mail Transfer Agent.

----------

## ptheborg

ok thx

----------

